# ive got 2 hunting rights questions for ya



## deermaster (Feb 4, 2005)

these are 2 questions i got thinking about the other day, and would like your opinions.
question one, who gives you the right to hunt? most everybody will have a different answer, but for you personally, who gives the right? is it god given, a right simply because you are human, or country/law given right?
question 2, is kind is a bit different. i was talking to a guy the other day about the desire to tax and restrict ammo and guns. he said, if it ever comes to turning in my gun, or breaking the law and keeping it, ill have to keep it because its a god given right to protect and provide for myself. i thought, thats a good way of looking at it, but then i thought, when do you draw the line? will it come down to the total outlaw of guns and hunting before you "break the law" and continue to hunt and own guns? at what point do you stop "obeying" the law, and start excersising your god or personal given rights to hunt and own guns. at what crazy law or season do we draw the line and say enough is enough? 
once again, i am not looking for the "right" answer, i want to get some personal opinions on this. :darkbeer:


----------



## popestev (May 4, 2007)

Well first off no where is it writen that we have the right to hunt, it is a privlage that the rest of sociaty affords us. That is why it is important for all of us to ge good ambasadors of our sprot.

Second in order for them to take our guns they(government) will have to over turn the second amendment. Not likely to happen any time soon as the supreme court just proved last summer when they shot down the D.C. law banning hand guns.


----------



## rjtfroggy (Dec 5, 2006)

#1 hunting is a priviledge given to us by each state we live in, and can be restricted or taken away at any time.
#2 the right to bear arms is protected by the 2nd amendment( and that does not just mean fire arms) a bow or knife or any other form of arm you can think of is protected even though it can be restricted by law,ie. machine guns and some other military weapons come to mind.
The democrats are keeping their promise though about ammo, just look at the shortage at the present time, and have you tried to buy components recently there are none to be had, in stores or online.


----------



## IChim2 (Aug 20, 2006)

Just like driving....not a right...a privilege...keep your nose clean and you keep your licence,but break the law and you can loose them.As for ? 2.....really don't want to get into the Political thing about it.Why?....out of the 30 guns i own,all are rifles and shotguns which are designed to hunt with....no hand guns,no ak's etc....Their not after my hunting guns,so i'm really not worried about or concerned about it...i don't have a dog in that fight.


----------



## pizzle (Jul 28, 2004)

IChim2 said:


> Just like driving....not a right...a privilege...keep your nose clean and you keep your licence,but break the law and you can loose them.As for ? 2.....really don't want to get into the Political thing about it.Why?....out of the 30 guns i own,all are rifles and shotguns which are designed to hunt with....no hand guns,no ak's etc....Their not after my hunting guns,so i'm really not worried about or concerned about it...i don't have a dog in that fight.


Please don't be mistaken, it's not just the "AK's and handguns" that we're in danger of loosing.


----------



## rjtfroggy (Dec 5, 2006)

ICHIM2;
Unless your rifles and shot guns are all single shot or bolt action your dogs are in the fight too.


----------



## IChim2 (Aug 20, 2006)

pizzle said:


> Please don't be mistaken, it's not just the "AK's and handguns" that we're in danger of loosing.


At one time i kept up with all this political stuff and decided if it happened...it happened.Not trying to sound negitive....or uncareing.I posted an artical here a couple wks ago that stated.....that Obama has no intention of taking away our 2nd amendment rights.Some guns...who knows...but i honestly don't think their working to take our guns that the sole use for them is hunting.Mho...that would put the economy in worst trouble than it already is.


----------



## Broken nock (Feb 23, 2009)

It starts with one, which will never be enough until it's all. Obey the law that's what we're supose to do, but it's the idiots that give us law obiders a bad name. And a bad name is all they need to start the fight.


----------



## 5MilesBack (Feb 28, 2007)

They have already succeeded in installing a "natural" population control (wolves). They have eliminated hunting of other predators in some states and some seasons (bears and cougars). So in their eyes........what good are we as hunters to our society and conservation. We are now the expendable ones. We're falling right into their plan to eliminate this pivilege.:sad:

Some have probably already seen this, don't know if it's true or not, but the meaning is definitely spot on....and is exactly what they're doing with hunting in our country.

*Chemistry professor in a large college had some exchange students in the class.. One day while the class was in the lab the Professor noticed one young man (exchange student) who kept rubbing his back, and stretching as if his back hurt.

The professor asked the young man what was the matter. The student told him he had a bullet lodged in his back. He had been shot while fighting communists in his native country who were trying to overthrow his country's government and install a new communist government.

In the midst of his story he looked at the professor and asked a strange question. He asked, 'Do you know how to catch wild pigs?'

The professor thought it was a joke and asked for the punch line.

The young man said this was no joke. 'You catch wild pigs by finding a suitable place in the woods and putting corn on the ground. The pigs find it and begin to come everyday to eat the free corn. When they are used to coming every day, you put a fence down one side of the place where they are used to coming. When they get used to the fence, they begin to eat the corn again and you put up another side of the fence. They get used to that and start to eat again. You continue until you have all four sides of the fence up with a gate in The last side. The pigs, who are used to the free corn, start to come through the gate to eat, you slam the gate on them and catch the whole herd. Suddenly the wild pigs have lost their freedom. They run around and around inside the fence, but they are caught. Soon they go back to eating the free corn. They are so used to it that they have forgotten how to forage in the woods for themselves, so they accept their captivity. The young man then told the professor that is exactly what he sees happening to America . The government keeps pushing us toward socialism and keeps spreading the free corn out in the form of programs such as supplemental income, tax credit for unearned income, tobacco subsidies, dairy subsidies, payments not to plant crops , welfare, medicine, drugs, etc.. While we continually lose our freedoms -- just a little at a time.

One should always remember: There is no such thing as a free lunch! Also, a politician will never provide a service for you cheaper than you can do it yourself. *


----------



## Arrow H (Mar 26, 2009)

I give me the right to hunt and bear arms as I see fit. The fact that i am a free man lets me decide when and what to hunt and when and what kind of gun that I will carry. Another man will not dicatate to me as to what I should do. I understand that we have laws and that they should be followed. But the right to hunt and keep guns and defend myself and my family is something that no one can give or take away.


----------



## IChim2 (Aug 20, 2006)

5MilesBack said:


> They have already succeeded in installing a "natural" population control (wolves). They have eliminated hunting of other predators in some states and some seasons (bears and cougars). So in their eyes........what good are we as hunters to our society and conservation. We are now the expendable ones. We're falling right into their plan to eliminate this pivilege.:sad:
> 
> Some have probably already seen this, don't know if it's true or not, but the meaning is definitely spot on....and is exactly what they're doing with hunting in our country.
> 
> ...


Good post.Wish we had someone on here that was actully in office....than tell us the straight truth about what we want to know.


----------



## reflex shooter (Feb 23, 2004)

Arrow H said:


> I give me the right to hunt and bear arms as I see fit. The fact that i am a free man lets me decide when and what to hunt and when and what kind of gun that I will carry. Another man will not dicatate to me as to what I should do. I understand that we have laws and that they should be followed. But the right to hunt and keep guns and defend myself and my family is something that no one can give or take away.


So if a cop sees you carrying a gun in a school and tries to place you under arrest what do you do?

If a game warden stops you for hunting deer in May (The fact that i am a free man lets me decide _when_ and what to hunt) and tries to place you under arrest what do you do?


----------



## hardball15 (Jan 6, 2007)

It is not a "god given right" to have firearms. It is a right given to you by the founders of our country and the lawmakers. They can take it away at any time, and unless you want to break the law, you will have to turn in your guns, simple as that. 

Now, would I turn in my handgun if they made it mandatory?.....probably. It doesnt mean I would like it.


----------



## Joe W. (Feb 6, 2006)

popestev said:


> Well first off no where is it writen that we have the right to hunt, it is a privlage that the rest of sociaty affords us. That is why it is important for all of us to ge good ambasadors of our sprot.
> 
> Second in order for them to take our guns they(government) will have to over turn the second amendment. Not likely to happen any time soon as the supreme court just proved last summer when they shot down the D.C. law banning hand guns.


I agree with popesteve 100%. A very calm logical answer...also the first response... Now I am going to read the rest of the responses looking for the inevitable...GOD gives me the right and "From my cold dead fingers"...and when they come for my gun they will have to kill me!!!

Better known as the highly emotional...not very well thought out answers.


----------



## Joe W. (Feb 6, 2006)

Arrow H said:


> I give me the right to hunt and bear arms as I see fit. The fact that i am a free man lets me decide when and what to hunt and when and what kind of gun that I will carry. Another man will not dicatate to me as to what I should do.
> I understand that we have laws and that they should be followed. But the right to hunt and keep guns and defend myself and my family is something that no one can give or take away.



And we have a winner.....


----------



## popestev (May 4, 2007)

will they be able to limmit what we have and get around taking our guns away? they are certantly trying. Allthough I wonder how much of the shortage in due to increase demand on gun and ammo sales and how much is shortage by our two wars? I am thinking that those are the real problems as nothing remarkable has passed as of yet and since there is a demand the gun and ammo companies would certanly fill it if they could. After all its only money in their pocket.


----------



## Joe W. (Feb 6, 2006)

popestev said:


> will they be able to limmit what we have and get around taking our guns away? they are certantly trying. Allthough I wonder how much of the shortage in due to increase demand on gun and ammo sales and how much is shortage by our two wars? I am thinking that those are the real problems as nothing remarkable has passed as of yet and since there is a demand the gun and ammo companies would certanly fill it if they could. After all its only money in their pocket.


It is my understanding that ammo availability has gone down and prices have gone up simply because of supply and demand. With 2 wars going on there has been a big demand for ammo and ammo components. This was going on for the last few years too...not just since last November.


----------



## Rolo (Dec 16, 2002)

hardball15 said:


> It is not a "god given right" to have firearms. It is a right given to you by the founders of our country and the lawmakers. They can take it away at any time, and unless you want to break the law, you will have to turn in your guns, simple as that.


The Founders did not "give" us any rights, and the Constitution does not "give" us any rights. The Constitution, and the Bill of rights and the subsequent Amendments, tell the government what it CAN NOT DO! Until people realize this, regardless of personal politics, the story 5Miles posted becomes truer everyday. 

It is the "secret" that government does not want people to know...the Constitution, Founders, or government itself, did not grant rights...it limited what they (the government) could do...


----------



## Arrow H (Mar 26, 2009)

I understand the laws of hunting seasons and realize that it is unacceptable to carry guns at certain places (ie schools, bars, etc). The point i was trying to make was that the government does not grant a man the right to hunt. Was there a government that granted the Indians the right to hunt? How can they? Do they own the game? NO. The government can set bag limits on game and to when they can be taken. These guidelines are set according to when the game is bearing its young and when its not. 
As far as government, "granting" me the right to bear arms. Thats ridiculous. Do I not have the right to protect myself and my family by any means available to me? Be it a gun, knife, stick. or whatever. The right to bear arms was not "given" to us by lawmakers or the founders of our country. It was a right that was fought for many times over. So, hardball15, i will not accept the fact that i was "given" a right by a lawmaker and that that same lawmaker could take it away.


----------



## Arrow H (Mar 26, 2009)

Rolo said:


> The Founders did not "give" us any rights, and the Constitution does not "give" us any rights. The Constitution, and the Bill of rights and the subsequent Amendments, tell the government what it CAN NOT DO! Until people realize this, regardless of personal politics, the story 5Miles posted becomes truer everyday.
> 
> It is the "secret" that government does not want people to know...the Constitution, Founders, or government itself, did not grant rights...it limited what they (the government) could do...



Perfect response


----------



## polarbear06 (Oct 30, 2007)

IChim2 said:


> Just like driving....not a right...a privilege...keep your nose clean and you keep your licence,but break the law and you can loose them.As for ? 2.....really don't want to get into the Political thing about it.Why?....out of the 30 guns i own,all are rifles and shotguns which are designed to hunt with....no hand guns,no ak's etc....Their not after my hunting guns,so i'm really not worried about or concerned about it...i don't have a dog in that fight.


I'm not saying they're going to take our guns away tomorrow, next week or next year. However, many prominent Democrats are on record as saying they would like to see the total disarmament of US citizens. Obama has been saying the right things for the past year but his voting record certainly suggests that if the Dems ram a bill through to him, he will sign it. Fortunately, I think we currently have enough Democrats in Congress that respect the 2nd Ammendment that I don't see that happening during Obama's first term. We'll see what happens during his 2nd term (CNN will make sure the sheeple re-elect him). All that being said, the stance "i'm really not worried about or concerned about it...i don't have a dog in that fight" is a very dangerous one as history has taught us:



"In Germany, they came first for the Communists, And I didn’t speak up because I wasn’t a Communist; 
And then they came for the trade unionists, And I didn’t speak up because I wasn’t a trade unionist; 
And then they came for the Jews, And I didn’t speak up because I wasn’t a Jew; 
And then . . . they came for me . . . And by that time there was no one left to speak up." - Martin Niemoller


----------



## Hoosierflogger (Jan 14, 2009)

I am blown away at the posts on this thread.
I never imagined that I was such the minority amongst my fellow hunters.
Many of you sound like a bunch of sheep. It is no wonder my beloved country is becoming a socialist nation.
I do not hunt for antlers to hang on the wall. I hunt as a part of providing for my family. That is how I was raised. Hunting is just as much a part of making a living as going to work every day. My wife, 2 sons and I eat 3 or 4 deer, a couple of hogs, and 100+ squirrels each year. I suppose I have just as much "God given" right to harvest game on my property, as to harvest tomatoes from my garden.
Is it a "privilege" to provide for my family? I think not.
It is my responsibility to do so, and you better believe that the ability to do so, most assuredly is, my God given right.


----------



## Moon (Jul 16, 2006)

*Man's right to hunt for eons was*

"hunger". Now, so called civilized man has someone kill his chickens, cows, pigs, etc. so there is no reason for you and I to hunt, in the minds of many..........too many, these days. It's all a downhill slide folks. One of two things is going to happen in the next 50 years and I think I know which it's going to be, from the way things are going on this planet. Either there will be NO legal hunting of animals anywhere, anytime OR everyone will be hunting to eat.............just like it once was.:hungry:

BTW, the mere thought by most liberal politicians of taking guns away from law abiding citizens, at a time when guns sales are exploding all over the country, goes to show you what may be ahead. I pray that level heads prevail. Can you imagine the only people having guns in this country being killers, thugs and gangs?


----------



## oakridgehunter (Feb 28, 2009)

Technically the second amendment guarantees the right to ownership of firearms and the state regulates hunting priviliges. IMO the men and women of the armed forces especially those that have given their lives and sacrificed their health have paid for those rights. I totally agree with polarbear and moonkryket.

It is the responsibility of every head of house to protect and provide for their family. My daughter has had problems with perverts and other threats to herself and her son so I have given her a weapon and 2 boxes of shells. I taught her how to responsibly use a weapon before her teen years. She is both willing and able to use it even though that would be her last choice. Anyone taking her for granted because she is a woman and threatens her and her son's safety would be making a huge mistake. I have also taught her the love for the outdoors and she loves to hunt and fish so she can provide for her family. She is a responsible adult and so takes those duties very seriously. Her life shows her to be a competent, capable, and independent person that assumes those rights because she is such a person.


----------



## Arrow H (Mar 26, 2009)

oakridgehunter said:


> Technically the second amendment guarantees the right to ownership of firearms and the state regulates hunting priviliges. IMO the men and women of the armed forces especially those that have given their lives and sacrificed their health have paid for those rights. I totally agree with polarbear and moonkryket.
> 
> It is the responsibility of every head of house to protect and provide for their family. My daughter has had problems with perverts and other threats to herself and her son so I have given her a weapon and 2 boxes of shells. I taught her how to responsibly use a weapon before her teen years. She is both willing and able to use it even though that would be her last choice. Anyone taking her for granted because she is a woman and threatens her and her son's safety would be making a huge mistake. I have also taught her the love for the outdoors and she loves to hunt and fish so she can provide for her family. She is a responsible adult and so takes those duties very seriously. Her life shows her to be a competent, capable, and independent person that assumes those rights because she is such a person.


congrats to you for instilling those values in your kids


----------



## akacornelius (Jan 14, 2009)

IChim2 said:


> Good post.Wish we had someone on here that was actully in office....than tell us the straight truth about what we want to know.



If they told you the truth.... the rest of the government would find out and exterminate that person, and shut down this site.


----------



## nllumberco (Feb 20, 2008)

I hunt because I choose to, I also follow fish and game laws by choice, just as I sometimes I choose to go over the posted speed limit. If all hunting and fishing was banned I can't say what I would do, but if it came down to being a little hungry and going hunting, I'd warm up the grill... As far as banning of all guns, read a history book and see how that's worked out for average citizens in some other countries.


----------



## bulldogbuck (Apr 13, 2009)

As for the first question, you are given the right as a human being to hunt. Not only are you given the right as a human being, on a more basic level, you are given the right as an animal in the food chain. Just because we, as humans, have the ability to make our own food it does not mean that we are not apart of the food chain. 

Q2. I reciently gave a speech on gun control (dont worry I am against gun control) and found some very interesting information. ABC news did a report on gun control some time ago and found that they did a case study from real life examples from the UK. The article said that in the UK one of the stricktest gun control laws was imposed that outlawed alot of handguns. Many law obiding citizens turned in there guns, totaling almost 160,000 handguns, but an estimated 250,000 still remained in circulation. They concluded by saying that the crime rate almost doubled after the gun control law because the non-law abiding citizens did not turn in their guns and becuase the law abiding citizens did not have guns, criminals were not afraid of retaleation from their victums. People should realize that "if guns are outlawed, then only outlaws have guns."

you can look up the article on abcnew.com its titled "gun control isn't crime control."


----------



## rocklocker2 (Feb 12, 2007)

*food chain*

Well i consider myself in the food chain,but very close to the top of it.If they try to take my rights away to defend myself and my family start digging a hole


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 31, 2003)

At the base level, hunting is a right. To say anything else is to say that we don't have the right to choose what food we eat(?) 

Hunting on private land is a privilege. Hunting on public and private land these days has to be regulated because there are soo many human hunters. But hunting itself is a right or natural law or whatever you want to call it....


----------



## Poor Shooter (Jun 25, 2008)

I know several people in Mo. that still feed themselves by hunting/fishing year round. I am not sure if two of them even own a gun. They make trips to town maybe once a month. They choose not to have electricity, running water or even a car. They use the lake to store meat in and etc. Most of you cant imagine life like that but I think it is refreshing to see people not dependent on anyone for anything. Most of the problems come from the city where people forgot where they're roots are. I can live if all I have is land, my kids cry when we leave the computer home on camping trips. That is my fault but they could survive in the country by hunting and fishing with next to nothing and that is my fault too.


2nd comment. Cars kill more people than guns but no one says to ban Cars?? Why is that? I am pretty sure I read that plane crashes have killed more people this past 10 years than guns. Lets ban planes. I think if you can responsibly own a gun and be proficient with it that you should be able to own a gun if you want to. If you break a law with it then you should face the music. I think the laws already in place if enforced would take care of the problem. We need to quit making excuses for people that kill people with whatever they use. I dont care if they werent breast fed as a baby if they kill (murder) someone (not self defense) put them in a 6x6x6 box leave them sit there until they die.

sorry just my 02


----------



## TexasHuntinGirl (Apr 3, 2009)

*Wow*

Just a few short shallow comments on this issue.... 
I think our anti gun politicians would change their opinion on the issue if......

They were able to go way out of the city that they have spent thier entire lives in. Go stay at a cabin in the middle of no where ...where it would take the local sherif 20min to get to their location. And have their lives feel threatened. Wonder if they would pick up that ol gun in the corner and try to figure out how to use it.
Some of the crazy politicians need to reazile ....you cant bring a knife to a gun fight.


----------



## JCBears (Sep 27, 2004)

Thought provoking …I like it.
The right to hunt comes from us being an omnivorous being that is part of the world’s ecosystem. Our right comes simply from owning a set of teeth and a system that can process meat. It’s rather simple we are born with it is us a whole or if you will Mother Nature that provides us with a right to hunt.
The Second Amendment to the Constitution was no made so that every American could carry a hunting firearm. It was made for the sole specific purpose of allowing us as a people to have a way that if the government gets out of hand to be able to say shape up or we will kill you. Who gives us these rights? We do. As a collective society we agreed that this is a right to hold true to. We the people give ourselves the right to keep and bear arms.


----------



## huntnjunky (Apr 8, 2006)

IChim2 said:


> Just like driving....not a right...a privilege...keep your nose clean and you keep your licence,but break the law and you can loose them.As for ? 2.....really don't want to get into the Political thing about it.Why?....out of the 30 guns i own,all are rifles and shotguns which are designed to hunt with....no hand guns,no ak's etc....Their not after my hunting guns,so i'm really not worried about or concerned about it...i don't have a dog in that fight.


If you do a little research you may find out that the origins of many,if not all,of your rifles and shotguns started out as military arms.If they ban one type of firearm it just opens the door for the rest of them.So,you may not realize it,but your "dog" has,IS,and will be in any fight there is as long as the antis don't want you and I to have them.Just my.02.


----------



## I'm Not Ted (Feb 12, 2009)

Hunting is a right.

The 2nd ammendment protects our right to bear arms. 

As far as someone taking them, even though it is doubtful it will happen, *IF* it were to happen, there is really not a thing we can do.


----------



## Pine Tag (Sep 27, 2006)

I would say my answer to #1 is...I believe it is a God given right. I don't just feel that way about guns but other weapons too. I feel I have the right to defend my family and I will do so with any weapon I choose.

#2...Well, some of my guns were passed down within my family and the gov't will never get those. How could they, they don't even know about them? I think if it comes to a ban on handguns is where I would draw the line. I believe it will start with assualt rifles (don't own any) and guns with clips, then all handguns (revolvers included), then shotguns and other hunting weapons.

I don't see any difference in owning a gun for protection than owning a knife, or a baseball bat, or a can of pepper spray. They are used for protection and that is the ultimate human right.


----------



## I'm Not Ted (Feb 12, 2009)

Pine Tag said:


> #2...Well, some of my guns were passed down within my family and the gov't will never get those. How could they, they don't even know about them? I think if it comes to a ban on handguns is where I would draw the line. I believe it will start with assualt rifles (don't own any) and guns with clips, then all handguns (revolvers included), then shotguns and other hunting weapons.


The way I look at it, they can't take any gun, be it an assault rifle (though the only use for those is to kill people), a handgun, a rifle with a clip, etc. without violating the second ammendment. The RIGHT to bear arms. If you ask me, to take away guns is a suicide wish by the pres. I currently support the guy but as soon as he does this (and I still don't think he will) I will join the rioters and the picketers.


----------



## Pine Tag (Sep 27, 2006)

I'm Not Ted said:


> The way I look at it, they can't take any gun, be it an assault rifle (though the only use for those is to kill people), a handgun, a rifle with a clip, etc. without violating the second ammendment. The RIGHT to bear arms. If you ask me, to take away guns is a suicide wish by the pres. I currently support the guy but as soon as he does this (and I still don't think he will) I will join the rioters and the picketers.


I agree. Taking any of those away would be violating the 2nd amendment but I was just answering his question as to where I would draw the line and "break the law." I guess I mean that I would break the law when things change enough to affect me. Since I don't have an AR then I couldn't break the law untilt they reach the handgun level. Doesn't mean I won't support those that do own them though and fight for their rights. I am a very strong supporter of the 2nd amendment and I let all of my representatives know it.


----------



## I'm Not Ted (Feb 12, 2009)

I got you. I guess I would start drawing the line at taking away our hunting rifles. Any kind. I'm fine with assault rifles but anything else is bogus to me.


----------



## Pine Tag (Sep 27, 2006)

Hopefully we won't have to find out how many of us will break the law.


----------



## MrShake (Apr 20, 2009)

Rolo said:


> The Founders did not "give" us any rights, and the Constitution does not "give" us any rights. The Constitution, and the Bill of rights and the subsequent Amendments, tell the government what it CAN NOT DO! Until people realize this, regardless of personal politics, the story 5Miles posted becomes truer everyday.
> 
> It is the "secret" that government does not want people to know...the Constitution, Founders, or government itself, did not grant rights...it limited what they (the government) could do...


AMEN!!! This is the single least understood facet of our government. We don't live in a country where the Gov tells us what we can do.... we started with a blank slate... DO ANYTING... and the founders restricted from there for the good of the people.... then others have taken advantage of our ignorance. You are not GIVEN any rights people, you have the RIGHT to anything... until the government says no.


----------



## zzphenom (Jun 25, 2009)

People seem to lose sight of certain things. We are innocent until proven guilty. Our society was based on us being allowed to make our own decisions. If we made poor decisions we would suffer for it. The government's job is to set policies in place that punish the breaking of rules, not to make it impossible to break them. Each of us as an individual has a personal responsibility to do what is right. If what we do goes against our laws then we should be dealt with. By making laws that make it impossible for us to break laws, our government takes away our right to personal responsibility, and takes away our ability to use it.

When the Iranian revolution happened, they lost their freedoms little by little. When you give an inch, they will always take a mile. I consider personal responsibility one of my most important, although unmentioned, rights. I will always vote to preserve it.


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

5MilesBack said:


> *Chemistry professor in a large college had some exchange students in the class.. One day while the class was in the lab the Professor noticed one young man (exchange student) who kept rubbing his back, and stretching as if his back hurt.
> 
> The professor asked the young man what was the matter. The student told him he had a bullet lodged in his back. He had been shot while fighting communists in his native country who were trying to overthrow his country's government and install a new communist government.
> 
> ...


This is the same thing as the Goldfish affect...if you had a tank with 2000 goldfish in it, and each of those gold fish was one of your rights...and everyday you walked thru the same door into your office past the goldfish you would think they were all there...but little do you know someone takes a goldfish here and there...and soon there is a day when you only have 20 goldfish, and you are left wondering what happened... and no rights...nobody sees it coming until it's too late!


----------



## oakridgehunter (Feb 28, 2009)

Support your gun ownership rights and hunting rights by supporting the second amendment march which is coming next spring. Please see www.secondamendmentmarch.com


----------



## hoytmonger (Sep 16, 2008)

Hoosierflogger said:


> I am blown away at the posts on this thread.
> I never imagined that I was such the minority amongst my fellow hunters.
> Many of you sound like a bunch of sheep. It is no wonder my beloved country is becoming a socialist nation.
> I do not hunt for antlers to hang on the wall. *I hunt as a part of providing for my family. That is how I was raised. Hunting is just as much a part of making a living as going to work every day.* My wife, 2 sons and I eat 3 or 4 deer, a couple of hogs, and 100+ squirrels each year. I suppose I have just as much "God given" right to harvest game on my property, as to harvest tomatoes from my garden.
> ...


I agree with the above statement wholeheartedly for the answer to the first question.
As for the second question, the right to bear arms, according to the second amendment and the SCOTUS is an individual's right if they are a citizen of the US. Furthermore it is stipulated in the Constitution that this right "SHALL NOT BE INFRINGED." This is the only individual right of the nine (the tenth amendment isn't an individual right) in the Bill of Rights to have this stipulation, meaning, IMO, that neither the states nor the federal government can legally prevent an individual from bearing arms. But they do anyway. 
A government cannot control a population of law abiding citizens, so it makes up rules and regulations to make it's citizens law breakers thereby controlling behavior.


----------



## Gigmaster (Jul 2, 2009)

Someone in office giving you the straight truth?????????????

You obviously haven't been in the US very long........

There is an easy way to tell when a politician is lying........Their lips are moving!

If I am hungry, and have no money, or am otherwise unable, or unwilling to buy food, or have it prepared for me, I will hunt, fish and forage as needed, regardless of season or licenses, because I have a God-Given right to survive, and the Government does not have the authority to force me to do it in a certain way, as long as I do not infringe on the rights of others. I follow the laws by choice....MY choice. I have given the government permission to administer things as they see fit...within reason and law. I reserve the right to retract that permission any time they violate my trust. I will do so at the Ballot Box, or in the streets....wherever it is necesary.

On the other hand, I realize that it is a legitimate function of government to manage, and protect the use of Natural Resources, so I follow game laws...for now. I just moved from the state of Georgia because they violated my trust, by charging to park your car in the forest to hunt, fish, hike and picnic. This is public land, and the public does not have to pay to use their own land. This was in addition to hunting and fishing licenses. It is all discriminatory towards people of limited financial means, and is very unethical. So I have just deprived the state of Georgia not only of my considerable services, but also my state Income Tax money, property taxes, ad valorem, and sales taxes. If others would follow suit, soon the government would get the message. They can be 'de-funded' in this manner.

And for all people who think any law passed is OK, remember, the people that are taking away your hunting and guns, are the same people who use YOUR money to provide them with 24 hour Security, round-the-clock bodyguards for them and their families, expensive electronic alarm systems for their homes, personal chefs, and gourmet meals at expensive restaurants. All on YOUR dime. You need to consider the source. 

Your Rights......Use 'em, or lose 'em!

Semper Fi.



IChim2 said:


> Good post.Wish we had someone on here that was actully in office....than tell us the straight truth about what we want to know.


----------

